# A Pair Of Houses - Baldock,Herts - Feb 13



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Following a failure of a revisit to 'Call the Midwife' I stopped of to grab some quick pictures of a identical pair of houses I have had on my map for a while. The houses are an exact mirror of each other !

Not much history but was told the owner wanted to knock them down and build a new house but permission was refused so he has left them as they are and is not bothered how trashed they get. Nothing great to look at I am afraid but an explore is an explore !

On with a few Pics......

















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a real shame isnt it - they could easily be decent houses with good road access and a nice view. I'd have lived there!


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> It's a real shame isnt it - they could easily be decent houses with good road access and a nice view. I'd have lived there!



Yep, they are in a real good location, but really getting trashed now, floors upstairs are slowly going


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2013)

What an f -ing shame a waste of not to bad houses!, as always great pics Steve.


----------



## ajarb (Feb 23, 2013)

The owner is probably hoping they'll fall down/get burnt down so they will be allowed to flatten and rebuild


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

ajarb said:


> The owner is probably hoping they'll fall down/get burnt down so they will be allowed to flatten and rebuild



Yes mate, I think you are right


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

for a mo i thought u had just busted into me front room steve....houseworks so boring innit, u do the hoovering then 6 months later u gotta do it all again...u don't arf get into sum places geezer


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 24, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> for a mo i thought u had just busted into me front room steve....houseworks so boring innit, u do the hoovering then 6 months later u gotta do it all again...u don't arf get into sum places geezer



Thanks PV, this was easy as the door was open !!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2013)

Shame. 2 really nice houses! Glad youve documented tho, great pics as always.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 24, 2013)

nice work mate


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 24, 2013)

This place was recently occupied by the traveling community when I went past last.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 24, 2013)

Winch It In said:


> This place was recently occupied by the traveling community when I went past last.



Probably explains what I trod in !


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2013)

Now that's what I called trashed! Again, the case of two perfectly nice houses being left to degenerate so they eventually get knocked down shows the stupidity of some of the buildings rules and regs we have here in England.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 25, 2013)

might give him an offer they could be brillient if renovated


----------



## GAZ17239 (Feb 26, 2013)

I drove past these last week, thought it was one big house! Such a waste to just let them get trashed and fall down. I'd like to restore those and make them into one big place.... Oh who am I kidding, I couldnt afford a dolls house!


----------



## eggbox (Apr 7, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> It's a real shame isnt it - they could easily be decent houses with good road access and a nice view. I'd have lived there!


Abso-damn-lutely. He must be nuts, they're pretty big houses in very fixable condition, is properly cutting off his own nose


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 7, 2013)

lovely houses, as said shame there in that state, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

He / she must have no financial worries leaving them to rot. 

That part of the UK, those babies would fetch more money than I could wave my willy at....


----------



## John_D (Apr 9, 2013)

What a waste! Look to have been occupied as recently as 2009 if the 'Google Earth' images are anything to be going by. :shocked:
Thanks for posting.


----------

